# The City Beautiful - (Over)



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

A frequent posting game for 5 players. 1/day hopefully 

RG: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2283759#post2283759
In Character : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=134207


Characters – 
2nd level, point buy 33 pts – per DMG, 
Books: Core, EXP, Complete Arcane. 
Cash: maximum starting gold for 1st level. 
Hit points – max the first level then .75 of max.
Dice rolling – post the modifiers and I’ll roll dice.
Feel free to make up neighborhoods, organizations, contacts, etc.  Knowing other PCs before hand is encouraged, but not necessary. 

Starting city:  Avordel, “the Green City” on the southern sea. 

Avordel est. 450 BHR current gov.682 HR, current date 983 HR

…A huge spoked metropolis of 300,000 ruled by the Astral elves.  It is a tropical city of  stately city planning, There are cobbled streets and a sewer system. The city center is a palace supported by 6 enormous trees, with an academy of magic built below it.   Walled gardens extend outward from the center, connected to the palace by Dwarven built towers and unsupported bridges 80’ above the ground. 
Over half the population is human, with dwarves, fair orcs, hairfeet, and humans from all lands.  The elvish kings took power in 581 HR, but four human mayors and councilmen govern the city business, with a noble elf required on each council.  
…The Academy is lit by blue dancing lights which have been seen to move.  Spell casting is regulated through the university and there is a 20% extra charge on commissioned items.  Offensive spell casting within the city is heavily prosecuted (at least in the better areas).  The Academy specializes in divination, enchantment and transmutation.   More violent mages are usually refugees from the strict controls of the Taueresci.
…Silk dresses and shirts are worn by the upper classes along with complex but stately hairstyles. Lower classes make do with cotton or loincloths.  
…Elves – originally nocturnal, elves worshiped a plethora of gods each with a constellation.  It is complex and confusing to non elves, as there are both summer and winter gods both with no set alignments. They do not restrict the religion of others, and
temples of every creed can be found here.  The astral elves do not sweat and have difficulty exerting themselves, they are still semi- nocturnal, resting and reading during the heat of the day.   The City has a siesta period from noon–4 pm and much of the activity occurs in the evening and early night hours.
…Outside the city is farmlands and small feeder communities and past them jungle.
Savage humans frequently visit the city, mostly barbarians, druids and rangers, from the tribes of Eagle, Ape, Jaguar and Snake. North of the jungles, and along the coast lie the human kingdoms and empires. 
 …Psionists are not well organized, they lack the formal training of the Academy, and have small splintered organizations with widely different goals.  They can expect the same treatment as mages for blatant displays of power.   

Each city resident may select 1 of the following as an additional class skill:
Skills –Craft (any) Spellcraft, Appraisal, Gather Information  

Outside the city: 
Tthe continent of Trevari – Humans are dominate, two major religions struggle for control.  Decedent elves speak of the golden age where they controlled the world, and Orcs and Dwarves nurse ancient hatreds and remember the Ancient Ones who ruled before elves. Reptilliads dominate the desert, but some walk among men.  Traders from other continents speak of Dragon gods, Hairfeet wander happily while Stouts speak of their parents being driven from the Green Isle abandoning it after five centuries of war with dragons.  Dinosaurs domestic and wild still roam the hot southern lands and the drums of human savage’s sound from the deep jungle.  

..To the north the Empire of Tauresci has ruled the heart of the land for two and a half centuries but has lost land due to invasions and revolts over the last fifty years.  The God-Emperor is supported by the deacons and paladins of the god of Nobility, and has placed strict military controls on wizards. 
..In the far north the religious zealots of the Maker challenge the Tauresci’s power 
..To the east lies a former province, of the Tauresci, the Teuni Kingdom, its leading family renowned for their skill in conjuring, and ties to other planes is now fighting amongst themselves. 
..To the west are jungles – and the ancient decaying cities.  

Races – HR Changes. (dwarves & planetouched as written) 

Astral Elves – Once used magic to travel the world, ruling large parts of it. 
They live in great cities, a step removed from actual nature.  They are proud and elitist 
+2 dx,+2 int,-2 str,-2 con  Familiarity rapier. (only)

Common elves – the less refined but more hearty– as printed in PHB, Familiarity Bow (only)
and Favored class Ranger. 

Fair Orcs – human looking orcs that dwell alongside both orcs and men.  They are not the brightest. They are also called ½ orcs, but most are the children of two fair orc parents. +2 str, -2 int, -2 chr, darkvision; Endurance as a free feat, and strong hands + 2 to grapple or resist disarm. 

Hairfeet – Wanders or peaceful gardeners, affinity for illusions and burrowing mammals 
Small size, lowlight vision + 1 DC with illusions, speak w/animals, dancing lights, prestigitation, ghost sound 1/day each if chr 10+, skill bonuses: + 2 to listen, move silently, +1 to hit with slings or thrown weapons +2 dex,-2 str.  Favored classes: Rogue & Sorcerer


----------



## Someone (May 25, 2005)

I´d be interested, and probably will play a human psion (I don´t have much time now to put a character concept)


----------



## lotuseater (May 25, 2005)

excellent!  i've been keeping my eye out for a good homebrew campaign, and this looks just right.  i'll put up a character in the next day or two, but in the meantime i have a few questions:

how frequent do you expect the posts to be?

what kind of players are you hoping for?

and specifically about this campaign:

are dwarven characters allowed?  you mention them in the intro, but not in the races descriptions.  what about half-elves, gnomes, halflings, etc?

any alignment restrictions?  do you prefer a particular type of hero?  

33 pt buy?  that's using the standard pt buy system from the dmg?

and just curious?  why start at level 2?  any specific reason?


as for me, i would be available to post 1-2 times a day during the week, off and on during the weekends.  i prefer campaigns with strong stories and description and a well thought out plot and the chance to really develop interesting characters.  it seems you've put a lot of thought into this world, so it has me quite intrigued.  i'll put up a character soon, but i'm quite flexible, so i'm willing to adjust to make sure we have a well balanced party.

cheers, 
lotuseater


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2005)

G'day,

Sounds like fun. If it's first come first served count me in. If it's a case of submitting a concept first then I'll get something organised in the next day or so.

If you don't mind though I have a couple of 'administrative' items to bring up. When do you anticipate starting? How regularly are you likely to post (by fast paced do you mean lots of action (that's how I read it) or extremly regular postings)? What's the die roll situation? How do you want HP's calculated? Are they the only books you will consider or are you open to other WoTC related material if we provide you details? Alignment! Not only party restrictions, if any, but also how does alignment flavour the setting? Is there even alignment? Simple questions like that :-D>

I also have some 'game' related questions. Are the races that you listed the sum total sentient races in the world? Any clue as to where the campaign will be starting (Avordel? Trevari? Tauresci? etc - from the campaign title I'm guessing Avordel) and as to the flavour of the game (swashbuckling, low magic, tough n gritty, horror fantasy etc)?  Reptlliads - any more info? What about domains for the clerics? Are there non LG Paladin type orders (I'm one of those that think every alignment/church should have their own knightly order). How about the connection between the material world and the Planes? Is it worth a ranger, for example, taking a planar 'race' as favoured enemy?

This is totally home brew yeah? Are you encouraging a shared world build here, within the confines of your original post of course?  If so I am keen as mustard! If not I'm still very interested.

Love yer work

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2005)

*Snap* Lotuseater. Well sorta ;-D>


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

Clarifications: 
Posting hopefully once a day during the week. But it depends on what time everyone has. 
This world is still new, and I would welcome new ideas to shape it.  Im running a hairfoot/stout game on a different continent (Dragonslayers) 

As for Dming I specialize in plots, and cinematic fights, the rest I was going to base on who showed up.  ie Alignment, character types,  its not particularly low magic, but well below the magetech of Erberon. The heat of the city tends to discourage armored knights, but they are common in Tauresci. 

As for 2nd level, I figure start low, w/ rapid advancement.   Exceptional people, early in their careers.  
As for starting – the day after memorial day. Or sooner, depends on when everyone finishes character generation. 
Hit points – max the first level then .75 of max. 
Dice rolling – post the modifiers and I’ll roll dice. 
Point buy – per DMG, yes 

Dwarves were originally a slave race of builders and craftsmen, while Orcs were the brute laborers of the same culture.  Both revolted and the ancients are long gone.  Feel free to make up whatever details of culture and society.   I was thinking they would have two subraces-Gray (craftsmen) and Bronze (warriors), they were originally monotheists but have many hero-gods added to pantheon. 

Gnomes and Halflings have been rewritten as Hairfeet and Stouts – Im leaving stouts out this time. 

Half-elves hmm.  This city seems to cry out for them.  If you have a good concept I can be flexible – 

Reptilliads – never got them to work out right.  Loosely based on firenewts. 

Are they all the sentient races? – probably not, just the ones on this continent. 
Religions – I have the Tauresci pantheon (6 gods) and the Duarchy, but neither has dominance in Avordel – making up your own is fine.  The elven/dwarven/orcish  pantheons are undeveloped. 

Posting hopefully once a day during the week. But it depends on what time everyone has. 

Other WotC Material  – case by case.  Some obvious improvements: Improved toughness, practiced spellcaster (clerical), If it fits in the setting, or you have a really good story for it its more likely.  Powergamy things Monkey grip, Radient Servants - less likely. 

Connections to planes – not that strong,
There are 5 Inner Planes, air, earth, fire, water, all surrounding Limbo, each bleeding into the others.  They can be reached by the Ethereal. 

1 Outer Planes: 
Heaven – Realm of rewards for heros, home of the gods.  Few souls gain entry 
Paradise – the Afterlife of Elves and Dwarves, most worthy souls gain entry 
Beast-Lands – World of animal sprirts 
Hall of the Dead – the resting place of most souls, all inside a single building, there is no 
natural world. 
Battle Fields - Eternal War of Non-Human entities Demons & Yugoloths, varies widely
Hell – Realm of Punishment Home of devils, endless caverns of torment. 
Forgotten Realm – who knows?

They can all be reached by the Astral and Shadow Planes 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Mavnn (May 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Clarifications:
> Posting hopefully once a day during the week. But it depends on what time everyone has.
> This world is still new, and I would welcome new ideas to shape it.




'During the week' I assume means Mon-Fri? If so, I'd be interested - probably as a psychic warrior (not decided on race yet).


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

yup m-f  
as for race 1/2 gaints (ogre/orc features) and Elan are also possible, but both would be rare.

Oh Alignment- Everyone has them, but I see it as secondary to individual characteristics. 
No one thinks they are going to hell, and some good warriors would prefer to eternity on the battlefields, rather than the monotony of the halls of the dead.


----------



## Mavnn (May 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> yup m-f
> as for race 1/2 gaints (ogre/orc features) and Elan




What are Elans? I'm working from the SRD and they just look... odd? Aberrations with past lives? Anyone care to give me a brief description?


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

Elans : 
humans that have given up there old lives to become something else- reforrged in the mindfires and wiped clean of experiance or memory.  They have great mental powers, and some sort of organization that chooses who is given the chance to experiance this. 
The text says they retain "basic memories" - I see it as speech, the general nature of the world, laws and cultures, plus motor skills.  but the specifics of who they were? gone.  
otherwise they should retain some skills of thier former life.  Perhaps a multiclassed Elan could be imagined as remembering skills from a former life. 
Of course reading this again shows this is not the only interrpritation, just the one that caught my imagination.


----------



## Someone (May 25, 2005)

Elans were once humans (and only humans) There´s a council of elans that choose humans from a pool of applicants and make a ritual that makes them psionic beings. While the ritual erases past experience -class levels, skill points, and so on- they still have memories of their former self. (And that´s a bit odd, how they can remember going to school but don´t have memories of what learned there). Elans tend to blend with the human population and most pose as humans that don´t sleep, eat, or get old.

I´ve been thinking on a character concept for my psion telepath. The central point is that, forced by hus family, he´s been using his powers to push himself in the council´s politics, but that clashes with his ethics, born from his empathic powers -in game terms, since he´s able to manifest the empathy power and sense other´s feelings, he´s developed a strong lawful good ethic-

That would require: a bureaucracy, that rules under the various councils, large enough so there are families that work or depend on it, and a small cabal of psions that trained the character in secret. The cabal isn´t a problem, but I don´t know what do you think of the bureaucracy thing, but that´s something that could change (he could be a merchant, for example)


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

With a city of this size buercracy is prolly a must, the concept sounds good.  The coucils may consist of rich families, friends of he mayor, or pedlars of influence and clout (like chicago aldermen) or mixes of the above types.  The elf on each council is supposed to be above the politics of the others, but probably isn't.  Each council (of 4) governs 60k-100k people.  What is the council your family works with like?


----------



## Someone (May 25, 2005)

I was typing an answer for that, but  think i´ll instead post the background -it´s coming soon- now that there are not really obstacles for what I was thinking on.


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Elans were once humans (and only humans) There´s a council of elans that choose humans from a pool of applicants and make a ritual that makes them psionic beings. While the ritual erases past experience -class levels, skill points, and so on- they still have memories of their former self. (And that´s a bit odd, how they can remember going to school but don´t have memories of what learned there). Elans tend to blend with the human population and most pose as humans that don´t sleep, eat, or get old.




From the descriptions both you and Evilhalfing have given, the concept is interesting. I think I'm going to be inspired by Zaphoid... have brief flashes of me old self, but in general just be angry with a former self that decided to go through this process. Volunteer to have all your experience erased? No way! Life is for living, and even the bad stuff teaches. Giving up memories and experience would be anathama to the new personality. If he ever does find out about his former selfs aims and plans, he'll probably go out of his way to disrupt them (although not going so far as to harm his current self in the process).


----------



## Someone (May 26, 2005)

Ok, lets see:

```
Name: Ozan Neub, a.k.a. Acleon
Class: Psion (Telepath)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: ??

Str: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Level: 2         XP: 1000
Dex: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     BAB:  +1         HP: 11 (4+1d4+4 Con)
Con: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Grapple: +1      Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 17 +3 (13p.)     Speed: 30'       Spell Res: -
Wis: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     Init:  +1        Spell Save: -
Cha: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     ACP:   +0        Spell Fail: -

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +2    +0     +1    0    +0    +0     13
Touch: 12          Flatfooted: 12

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +2    0    +2
Ref:                       0    +1    0    +1
Will:                      3    +1    0    +4

Weapon                  Attack   Damage       Critical   Range
Dagger                   +1      1d4           19-20x2
Thrown Dagger            +2      1d4           19-20x2    10 ft

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Hairfeet.

Abilities:
-Extra feat at level 1
-Extra skill points
-Favored class: Any.

Powers Known:
Level 1: Charm, Mindlink, Mind Thrust, Empathy, Create Sound.

Power points: 9 (base 6 + 3 bonus)

Feats: Enlarge power, Psionic endowment, Greater psionic endowment.

Skill Points: (2 psion +4 Int +1 Human)x4=28  Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration               5   +2          +7
Knowledge (psionics)        5   +3          +8
Psicraft                    5   +3     +2   +10
Bluff                       5   +1          +6
Diplomacy                   5   +1     +4   +10 
Sense Motive                5   +1          +6    

(misc bonuses:
+2 to Psicraft for having 5 ranks in Knowledge: psionics.
+4 to diplomacy for having 5 ranks in Bluff and sense Motive)                            

Equipment:                Cost    Weight
Dagger                      2gp    1    lb
Leather armor  		   10gp    15   lb
Explorer's outfit           0gp    -    lb
Backpack                    2gp    2    lb
--Flint and Steel           1gp    -    lb  
--Rations (1 day)         0,5gp    1    lb
--Sunrod [1]                2gp    1    lb
--1 CLW potion             50gp    --
--Waterskin                 1gp    4    lb

Total Weight: 25 lb  Money: 51 gp 5sp 0cp

                        Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             33    66    100  200   500

Age:    24
Height: 5´8"
Weight: 160 lb
Eyes:   Brown
Hair:   Black
Skin:   Tan
```

Ozan´s family, the Neubs, have served the merchant´s quarter council for 4 generations, with varying degrees of success. Since Ozan´s birth, it was clear that he was going to be another civil servant, and in the hopes of his mother, one that would climb where she and her retired husband couldn´t. So he spent his early years studying and preparing for that.

While the astral elves rule the city and he kingdom, it´s the councils and the underlying bureaucracy who do the hard work. The head of each council is a noble elf, with the power to elect the council –within a limited selection; in the merchant´s quarter, those must be the four principal merchant families- and veto any decision; most of the time, they don´t really care about the council´s decisions, and only use them as political tools. From there, a tangled web of secretaries, accountants, officers and scribes manage the city´s daily life. Those are –supposedly- chosen by their merits, without race or social class restrictions, though in practice it´s became a profession that passes from parents to children. 

The Neubs were not the brightest family there; Ozan´s father was already retired, and his mother worked in one of the lowest ranks. Ozan wasn´t too promising: he seemed to lack ambition and was too empathic to ruthlessly climb the hierarchy. It wasn´t until he was 13 they didn´t understood the reason. 

He had psionic talent. He was a natural born telepath. His changes in mood and understanding of other´s feelings were because an unrefined empathic psionic power. At first, it was a small dissapointment; were he a wizard, he could aim for a place in the prestigious Academy. But then, an idea started to mature: psionics were subtle, easy to conceal. They don´t have to mutter arcane words, or have their fingers stained with strange chemicals… they are ideal to use in public, and nobody would notice. 

Ozan started to study with a small and secret group of psychics, the Cabal of Pure Thought, just at the same time he joined the ranks of the bureaucrats, and when he mastered his first powers, his family pushed him to use them to use them for his advantage. It was dangerous: the use of supernatural powers to influence the mind of others is a crime as dire as the use of them to damage property.

He was lucky at first. He could read the mood of others easily, and influence their minds, thoug he did it only whe he was sure he couldn´t be caught. He enjoyed it at first, and soon he was in a place of some responsibility.

As he was gaining maturity, however, his way of seeing things changed too. He could see how the system was unjust, how those rich and powerful had all the advantages and the poor and helpless were ignored by justice. What was worse is that he could _feel_ that, the ignored sinking in desperation and the comtempt swirling around those powerful enough touse the system. 

At first, Ozan tried to change things from within, but that didn´t worked, and worse, clashed with his bosses. His sudden stop in his career was a source of tension with his family. And the Cabal started to make demands to him; they were not a pacific group of study, but had an agenda on their own. It was too much pressure for the young Ozan, and decide the only way for him was leaving it all and start a new life, with a new name…


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 26, 2005)

Hi there!

If there is still space left, I'd like to play.
I'm at work right now, so I'll come up with a concept by thin afternoon.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

*Sparrow - Draft 1*

Some fluff added, some feats changed... more to come.

Short version:
[sblock]
Sparrow, Neutral Good Female Elan Psychic Warrior 2; HD 2d8+4 (18 hp); Init +2; Spd 30ft; AC 19, FF 16, T 13; BAB +1, Grapple +3; Atk +3 melee (1d6+2, 18-20 x2, Scimitar) or +3 range (d8, x3, Longbow, 100ft Range); SV Fort +5, Refl +2, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 10.

Skills, Feats & Languages: Autohypnosis +9, Concentration +7, Climb +1, Jump +0; Dodge, Mobility, Psionic Dodge; Common, Sylvan.

Class Features:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Psychic warriors are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
Psychic Abilities: Power Points: 4 (Elan +2, PsyWar +1, WIS +1); Level 1 Powers: Metaphysical Weapon, Prescience (Offensive)

Race Features:
Aberration: Elans are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.
Elans (unlike most aberrations) do not have darkvision.
Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action.
Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, she can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends.
Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours.

Possessions: Scimitar, Chain Shirt, Heavy Wooden Shield, Longbow, 20 Arrows, 2 gp
[/sblock]

Expanded information:
[sblock]
Description:
A short but athletic looking lady who looks to be in her mid to late twenties. None of her features are especially notable (brown hair and eyes, light freckling across her face) but her normal attire does stand out in a crowd. Sparrow can normally be found wearing a lovingly polished chain shirt, with her shield strapped to her back and scimitar in stealth.

Personality:
Sparrow is a mix of contrasts. She believes strongly in self discipline, with a fixed routine of meditation and physical exercise each morning and using her word as her bond. However, she also believes life is to be lived, and there is fun to be had in the living. When she lets her hair down, she dances with abandon, and will tease and play jokes with the best of them. She seems to feel no conflict between her carefully regimented training and carefree lifestyle.

While not outgoing with strangers, Sparrow cares strongly for people. She dislikes bullies intensely, and anyone who is interested in acquiring political power and/or ‘lording’ it over people gain her instant suspicion.

History:
?? To be added

Experience: 1,000??

Name: Sparrow
Gender: Female
Race: Elan
Class: Psychic Warrior
Level: 2
Alignment: NG
Deity: None

Stats
Str 14 (6 points)
Dex 14 (6 points)
Con 14 (6 points)
Int  13 (5 points)
Wis 14 (6 points)
Cha 10 (4 points, -2 Elan)

Saves
Fort +5 (Class +3, CON +2)
Ref +2 (DEX +2)
Will +2 (WIS +2)

Hit Dice: 2d8+4
Hit Points: 18 (8+6+4)
Initiative: +2 (DEX +2)
Speed: 30ft
AC: 19 (Armor +4, Shield +2, DEX +2, +1 Psionic Dodge (w/at least 1PP))
FF: 16 (Armor +4, Shield +2)
T: 13 (DEX +2, +1 Psionic Dodge (w/at least 1PP))
ACP: -4 (Armor -2, Shield -2)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +3 (BAB +1, STR +2)
MAB +3 (BAB +1, STR +2)
RAB: +3 (BAB +1, DEX +2)

Skills: (15 skill points)
Autohypnosis +9 (Ranks 5, WIS +2, Synergy +2)
Concentration +7 (Ranks 5, CON +2)
Climb +1 (Ranks 3, STR +2, Armor Check -4)
Jump +0 (Ranks 2, STR +2, Armor Check -4)

Feats:
Dodge
Mobility
Psionic Dodge

Psychic Abilities:
Power Points: 3 (Elan +2, PsyWar +1, WIS +1)
Level 1 Powers: Metaphysical Weapon, Prescience (Offensive)
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

Someone:  
looks good - except your base will save is +3 not +2 
I ment to say that there are 4 councils. Not that each has 4 human members - the number on each is probably 8-12.  this probably doesnt change anything - just more families on the council 

the points on  your stats are labled wrong, but they come out to the right amount.
you start at 8 : so S-2pts, D-4pts, C-6pts, I-13pts W&Ch- 4pts each 

Steve, Someone, Mavnn, d20Dazz, Lotuseater 
thats 5 - waiting for concepts and/or characters

Edit Mavnn  PSP +2 elan, +1 wis, +1 psiwarrior total 4


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Edit Mavnn  PSP +2 elan, +1 wis, +1 psiwarrior total 4




Doh!


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Someone:
> 
> Steve, Someone, Mavnn, d20Dazz, Lotuseater
> thats 5 - waiting for concepts and/or characters




I'm leaning towards an Elan monk. I'm still working on details for a concept, but the caracter could believe his soul has come back to empower humanity to fufill it's own destiny, and to "free" them from the elves. Alternatively, (for a darker character) he could be the reincarnated soul of an ancient one that wishes to emulate the fallen empire. Please let me know if this suits the flavor you want to give to your campaign.

Evilhalfling, would you accept an Elan to freely multiclass as a psion and a monk? If so, I'd do a Monk 1 / psion (egotist) and keep upping both classes.

Another concept I have is a human barbarian1 (or fighter 1, if it suits the campaign better)/warlock 1.

Can you let me know what you prefer?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

Elans are not reincarnated, they are remade while still alive.  
Monk techinques are the decended form a single monestary that formed 500 hundred (aprox)  years ago, in what is now Tauresci.  It was eventually destroyed (in the Mage Wars), but since monks are nearly impossible to kill, many escaped. they scattered everywhere.  Each teacher developing variations on the orginal philsophy.   A  school or style that allowed mixing of mental (psionic) and physical skills would be fine. 

As for the Barbarian/Warlock - he would need a good reason to want to stay in the city, or a strong bond with one or more other PCs


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Elans are not reincarnated, they are remade while still alive.
> Monk techinques are the decended form a single monestary that formed hundreads of years ago, It was eventually destroyed, but since monks are nearly impossible to kill, many escaped. Each teacher developing variations on the orginal philsophy.   A  school or style that allowed mixing of mental (psionic) and physical skills would be fine.
> 
> As for the Barbarian/Warlock - he would need a good reason to want to stay in the city, or a strong bond with one or more other PCs




Hey Evilhalfling!

Thanks for the quick reply. When you say Elans are remade, is it a new soul that enters the human host, or do they just become a new being after the ceremony? 

For the second concept, you're right. I think rogue/warlock would be better.

What alignments would you prefer us to have?
I'll have my final concept and complete the character tonight.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Someone (May 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Someone:
> looks good - except your base will save is +3 not +2
> I ment to say that there are 4 councils. Not that each has 4 human members - the number on each is probably 8-12.  this probably doesnt change anything - just more families on the council
> 
> ...




Ah, thanks -as you can guess, it´s a "reused" sheet, so it was bound to have some mistakes (it wasbound anyway, I always let them pass even when I proofread it several times) I´ll change it at once.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

SG - 
since Elan lose memories and skills it is more like becoming a new being, than being replaced by and old one. 
It looks like we have 2 good characters so lg,ng,cg,cn,n would work.  Since both have problems with the existing systems LN is boarderline.


----------



## lotuseater (May 26, 2005)

well, after some struggle, here's my character proposal.  i lost my first copy just as i was about to finish it after an hour of work. so this is the brief version.  let me know if i left anything out.  i can certainly add to it or change anything as necessary.  

Thaimon Clyspinnetra

Class:  Sorceror 1/Rogue 1
Race:     Elf
Gender:  Male
Age:  121
Height:  4'9
Weight:  90
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Medium Humanoid; CR 2;

Str 10(+0), 
Dex 18(+4), 
Con 8(-1), 
Int 16(+3), 
Wis 11(+0), 
Cha 15(+2);

HD 1d4+1d6-2; 
hp 6;
Init +4; 
Spd 30 ft/x4;
AC 16 (+2 leather armor, +4 dex)
touch 14, flat-footed 12;
Spell Failure: 10%
Encumbrance: Light Load

Base Atk/Grapple +0/+0;

Full Atk +4 Two-handed  (1d8;19-20/x2, Light Crossbow), 
+0 One-handed  (1d6;18-20/x2, Rapier), 
+0 One-handed  (1d4;19-20/x2, Dagger), 
+0 Two-handed  (1d8;20/x3, Spear);

SV Fort -1, Ref +6, Will +2;

Skills abil, mod=abil, ranks, misc
Climb STR*+6=0+3+3
Concentration CON+2=-1+3+0
Disable Device INT+4=3+1+0
Gather Information CHA+5=2+3+0
Hide DEX*+6=4+0+2
Knowledge (arcana)INT+5=3+2+0
Knowledge (history)INT+4=3+1+0
Knowledge (local)INT+5=3+2+0
Knowledge (nobilty)INT+4=3+1+0
Listen WIS+5=0+1+4
Move Silently DEX*+8=4+2+2
Open Lock DEX+5=4+1+0
Ride DEX+5=4+1+0
Search INT+5=3+0+2
Spellcraft INT+5=3+2+0
Spot WIS+4=0+0+4
Swim STR**+1=0+1+0
Tumble DEX*+5=4+1+0
Use Magic Device CHA+3=2+1+0

Feats: Stealthy

–– RACE ABILITIES ––
• -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence
• Base land speed of 30 feet.
• Low-Light Vision
• Immunity to sleep effects
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against Enchantment spells or
  effects.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
• Automatic Searching: Passing within 5 feet of a secret or concealed
  door entitles you to a free Search check, as if you were actively
  looking for it
• Proficient with rapier.
• Favored Class: Wizard
–– CLASS ABILITIES ––
• Proficient in light armor
• Proficient with all simple weapons, and with Composite Longbow, Composite Shortbow, Hand Crossbow, Longbow, Longsword, Rapier, Sap, Short Sword, Shortbow.
• Sneak Attack: 
 • Trapfinding
• Familiar: Lizard as a magical companion, name: Gado
Alertness feat while familiar is within arms reach

Languages:  Common, Draconic, Elven, Hairfeet, Sylvan

Possessions:
Light Crossbow, 20 Bolts, Rapier, Daggers, 2, Spear, Leather Armor, Spell Component Pouch, Thives' Tools, Rope, Silk 50'
Money: 2gp
Spells Per Day/ Save DC:
Level 0: 5/12
Level 1: 4/13

Spells:  Detect Magic, 0
Open/Close, 0
Read Magic, 0
Resistance, 0
Shield, 1
True Strike, 1

Background:

Thaimon looks about at the decaying remains of his life and wonders where to go next.

Everything had seemed so promising and normal.  He came from a good family.  His father, Thaylin, was a renowned diviner, politician and historian, respected for the depth of his knowledge and wisdom.  His mother, a songstress featured at every festival and gathering.  His uncle was a captain of the Elite Protectors.  His own magical abilities manifested themselves at a young age, and he had joined the Protectors, hoping to follow his uncle's footsteps.

Then everything went wrong.

First, his mother died of a mysterious illness, an evil disease that none of the City's priests could identify or cure.  Then his father was arrested and convicted of conspiracy and practicing dark magic.  His punishment: exile from the city.  He disappeared into the western wilderness.  His uncle, Estraish, despite having been the one who turned Thaylin into the authorities, became implicated in the plot as well.  Thaimon helped his uncle into hiding, to avoid prosecution from the authorities.  

But despite his own earnestness, the stigma to his family could not be washed away.  Once popular among his peers and the elders, Thaimon found himself shunned by society.  He maintained his old residence in the city, but with the servants having abandoned their positions, it was beginning to fall into disrepair.  Even the Protectors no longer trusted him, and dismissed him from service.

He maintained contact with his Uncle, who continued his training as much as was possible.  Thaimon wanted nothing more than to uphold the ideals and traditions of their palatial city.  But he found that his faith in everything he held dear had been hopelessly shaken, and he wondered what possible good he could ever do.  

Thaimon still practiced swordplay and sorcery, perhaps out of habit.  He was trained as a sentinel, as a messenger, as a spy.  The Elite Protectors fulfilled all these roles and more.  They acted as body guards for the most important elders, they helped maintain the peace inside the city, they escorted dignitaries and important caravans to neighboring lands.  But his training was hopelessly incomplete, and his Uncle could only act as a tutor and mentor. 

He now spends most of his days exploring the city, learning it's secrets, uncovering its mysteries.  And he finds himself more and more often wandering the outskirts of Avordel, wondering if perhaps his destiny might only be fulfilled somewhere on the outside.


----------



## Someone (May 26, 2005)

As far as things go, we´ll need someone able to tell a sword from a bagpipes.


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

That would be Sparrow, above . She's quite nasty in a fight for her level...


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

Lotuseater:  you dont have enough skills - holy cow you started as a sorcerer and took cross class skills? you have climb and jump but not balance or tumble? Im used to not min/maxing everything, but still this is pretty unfocused. You should at least drop the ride & swim skill, few would be trained in riding. (unless part of your job was to leave the city and visit/patrol the surounding towns.) - and both can be done untrained. 
hmm carrying lockpicks is just asking for trouble, as you cant pick locks untrained.  

 You also dont have all the bows automatically, or longsword prof- thats what rapier (only) means in the elf description, elves have abandoned bows for magic, using rapiers as a point of pride. Of course you still get shortbow from rogue. 


Is anyone using city skills? or did it get lost in the intro? 
Each city resident may select 1 of the following as an additional class skill:
Skills –Craft (any) Spellcraft, Appraisal, Gather Information  

a whole group without gather info in a city game is going to have trouble. 
Kn (local) will cover some of it ....

Mavnn's psi warrior looks like your muscle so far.


----------



## khavren (May 26, 2005)

So is this game filled or still open? it says recruiting  full


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 27, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Is anyone using city skills? or did it get lost in the intro?
> Each city resident may select 1 of the following as an additional class skill:
> Skills –Craft (any) Spellcraft, Appraisal, Gather Information
> 
> ...




OK, here is my character. 
I decided to go with a rogue psion. I chose telepath for the skills, but I won't take any real telepathic disciplines not to step on Someone's feet. 

I still need to do the weapons, the equipment and the history. Being an elan, I'm not too worried about the history. This guy is going to be a two weapon fighter, and with his psi powers activated and the frequent use of bluff in combat, he should be a decent fighter.

Evilhalfling, do we have a rogue's gallery? 

Thanks and cheers,

SG


Ralan							
Rogue 1 / psion 1							

Str	14 (+2)	(cost: 6pts)
Dex	15 (+2)	(cost: 8pts)
Con	13 (+1)	(cost: 5pts)
Wis	10 (+0)	(cost: 2pts)
Int	14 (+2)	(cost: 6pts)
Cha	12 (+1)	(cost: 6pts)

*Feats	* 
Up the walls (psion 1), 2 weapon fighting (level 1)				

*Initiative:* +2 (dex)	
*AC:* 15 or 19 (+2 dex, + 3  armor +4 with Force Screen)
*HP:* 11 (6 rogue +3 psion +2 con)

*Saves:* 
Fortitude:  +1 (0 base, +1 con)	
Reflex:  +4 (2 base, +2 dex)
Will:  +2 (2 base)									

*Special abilities	* 

Elan abilities: 
• Aberration: Elans are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.

• Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action.

• Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, she can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends.

• Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours.​
Rogue abilities	 
Sneak attack 1d6, trapfinding

Psion abilities:								
Power points: 5 (2 psion 1, 2 Elan, 1 int 14)					
Powers:				
Level 1(3): Force Screen; Prescience, Offensive, Conceal Thoughts

*Skills:*Bluff			4	rogue	:	+	5	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	1	(Cha)							]
Concentration	2	Psion			:	+	3	 	  [	2	Ranks	+	1	(Con)							]
Diplomacy			4	rogue	:	+	5	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	1	(Cha)							]
Disguise			1	rogue	:	+	2	 	  [	1	Ranks	+	1	(Cha)							]
Gather information		All	4	All	:	+	7	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	1	(Cha)	+	2	Knowledge (local) synergy bonus				]
Hide			4	rogue	:	+	6	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Dex)							]
Intimidate				rogue	:	+	1	 	  [	0	Ranks	+	1	(Cha)							]
Jump			4	rogue	:	+	6	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Str)							]
Knowledge (local)	1	Psion	4	rogue	:	+	7	 	  [	5	Ranks	+	2	(Int)							]
Move silently			4	rogue	:	+	6	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Dex)							]
Ride					:	+	2	 	  [	0	Ranks	+	2	(Dex)							]
Search				rogue	:	+	2	 	  [	0	Ranks	+	2	(Int)							]
Sense motive			4	rogue	:	+	4	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	0	(Wis)							]
Sleight of hand			3	rogue	:	+	5	 	  [	3	Ranks	+	2	(Dex)							]
Spot			4	rogue	:	+	4	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	0	(Wis)							]
Tumble			4	rogue	:	+	6	 	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Dex)							]
Use Rope				rogue	:	+	2	 	  [	0	Ranks	+	2	(Dex)							]​


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> So is this game filled or still open? it says recruiting  full




well five said they were intrested, but not all have posted characters, so Im looking for a few alternates as well...

So far we have 
Someone - a human Telepath 
Mavnn - Elan Psiwarrior 
Lotuseater - elven sorcerer/rogue 
Steve Gorak - Elan Telepath/rogue 
20dazz - ??? 
Khavren - ???


hmm anyone want to rethink their character or come up with a reason your are all togeather? 
some sort of telepathic Cabal perhaps? 

I still see this as more of a tweaking period - the party is too similar in roles.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 27, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> hmm anyone want to rethink their character or come up with a reason your are all togeather?
> some sort of telepathic Cabal perhaps?
> 
> I still see this as more of a tweaking period - the party is too similar in roles.




Well, it's easy to fit the psychic folk together. I definitely think a Psychic cabal makes sence. 

About the roles we have, I think the only thing that is really missing is a healer. What would you like to see as far as changes go?

Cheers,


SG


----------



## lotuseater (May 27, 2005)

hey,

i've updated my character with the full list of skills and their modifiers.  i don't think i'm short any skill points.  i assumed i was a sorceror first and rogue second, so that's how i came up with the number.

as for the bonus skills, did you mean that we can get extra ranks in them?  because i already have all the ones you list as class skills, so i didn't need to add anything.

as to my distribution, i may tweak it as you suggest, but to be quite honest, i think that they are too concentrated in a few areas, rather than not concentrated enough.  the way i see my character, and what probably didn't come across in my too brief description of his background, is that he has been trained in a number of areas, but has not finished his training in any one.  

i envision the elite protectors as an order of sentinels charged with protecting the interests of the nobility and ensuring peace in the city.  any such organization would probably have certain members trained at getting information and performing their duties while remaining unseen, and that's the type of training that thaimon was receiving.  i really want to emphasize his martial abilities, as a ranged fighter and someone who can strike quickly and efficiently when necessary.  so he's something of a ninja type, but with some magical abilities as well.  these aspects of keeping hidden have been further emphasized by his expulsion from the order and the influence of his uncle, who has been forced into hiding.

both thaimon and his uncle want to protect the peace and prosperity of the city, but they have lost faith in the leaders, many of whom have given into corruption.

as for the thieves' tools, i agree that they may be a little out of place.  i really wanted to get a climber's kit, but i don't have the gold. but such tools could be useful for someone who's trained to get into and out of someplace quickly and silently.  

anyway, i have to run, so i will finish this later.  if anyone has any suggestion on how i might tweak my character to better complement the group without completing ditching him, let me know.  i'm open to suggestions.

cheers,
lotuseater


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

Lotuseater - I found a varient that might work better, but it only works for your begining character, and not very well for advancement - at least the way you describe in the 2nd post. 
Its a fighter Varient from Unearthed Arcana - You get 4 skills per level, and Bluff, Gather Info, knowledge local, and slieght of Hand as class skills- and you give up your first fighter bonus feat and both medium & heavy armor.  As a fighter jump, climb, swim and Ride all now become class skills as well.  If you take this first, then sorcerer you end up with + 2 skill points, +5 hp +1 BAB asssuming you take the exact same skills.  This seems more like a protector to me.  

Your second post describes more of a Rogue type, and in this case I don't understand why you went sorcerer first.  It seems just as likely that you recieved physical training before your magical abilities showed up.  And doing it that way would have enormous benfits for your skills.

If you are going to be primarily a ranged attacker, you really need to head for percise shot - 
the way I play it If you fire into melee you take a -4, if this penalty causes you to miss you apply the orginal attack roll against whatever is providing cover - (frequently a friend) 
percise shot nullifies this, and any city military would insist on it, unless you were primarily a solo operative. 

For City Skills, you don't get extra ranks in them, but it means they are not crossclass.  Your right It doesnt help the current build any. Spellcraft would be the obvious choice if you take rogue levels first. 

as for skills, many cannot be used unless you have 1 rank in them (Trained only) including: 
Decipher Script, Disable Device, Open Lock, Tumble, Use Magic Device 
and what was the reasoning for ranks in ride and swim? 

I hope these suggestions are helpful, as ultimately its you decision, as nothing you have violates the setting or rules.


----------



## Mavnn (May 27, 2005)

I've started editing fluff into Sparrow, above.

For the history, is anyone interested in knowing her already?

For the psions (especially the other Elan) there is even the chance of having known her before her (relatively recent) transformation. It would be quite fun, given the change in personality she's experienced: before the change she was a power hungry revenge driven psion (telepath). Now, she's a caring, cheerful warrior who can't help but be augmented by the powerful psionic abilities of her elan body.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 27, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> I've started editing fluff into Sparrow, above.
> 
> For the history, is anyone interested in knowing her already?
> 
> For the psions (especially the other Elan) there is even the chance of having known her before her (relatively recent) transformation. It would be quite fun, given the change in personality she's experienced: before the change she was a power hungry revenge driven psion (telepath). Now, she's a caring, cheerful warrior who can't help but be augmented by the powerful psionic abilities of her elan body.




Hey Mavnn,

I think it would make a lot of sense if our characters know each other. They could even have gone through the Elan changing ceremony (rebirth) at the same time (or even together). The other telepath (someone) could have ben part of the ceremony.
He could even be our guide/mentor to this new world.

If this is the case, we need to find a goal for our little group. Maybe we're all part of a religious order of Psions. Given their unusual abilities, this order could be affiliated with the elves, who would give it some form of semi-official recognition in exchange for assistance (this could help with fitting everybody together at the beginning). At the same time, this need for recognition from the Elves could be the source of frustration inside the order, whose goal could be to gain more independence. This could be the source of a lot of juicy political plots.

Anyways, this is an idea. What do y'all think?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Mavnn (May 27, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> ...Maybe we're all part of a religious order of Psions...




I'd prefer to avoid this bit. I actually like the idea of your transformation having been somewhat earlier, allowing you to have memories of Sparrow both before and after. If a recent transform is part of your history, however, then we could go with the part of the same group thing. It should be noted that Sparrow is not overly fond of the Elan council, though: with her new world view she views them as elitist powermongers. She might have respect for individual members, but not for the council as a whole.


----------



## lotuseater (May 27, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Lotuseater - I found a varient that might work better, but it only works for your begining character, and not very well for advancement - at least the way you describe in the 2nd post.
> 
> Your second post describes more of a Rogue type, and in this case I don't understand why you went sorcerer first.  It seems just as likely that you recieved physical training before your magical abilities showed up.  And doing it that way would have enormous benfits for your skills.
> 
> ...





evilhalfling,

thanks for the advice.  i've rethought my skill set and adjusted it more along the lines of how i would like it to look.  i believe the main problem is that i did a lousy job of explaining what i was going for, as my original character writeup got accidently deleted.  the fact is that i am trying to create a  character that isn't very well focused.  i just needed to do a better job of explaining that.

i agree that the varient fighter class you suggested might make a better protector.  but the fact is my character never completed his training.  so he should be weaker than a regular fighter might be.

here are two keys points about my character.  first, as i said already, he was being trained as an elite protecter, a group of magic wielding sentinels trained to act as bodyguards/spies.  However, he was thrown out for political reasons--although he always tended to resist authority as well--and then he continued his training with his uncle, becoming more rogueish and less warriorish.  thus, his abilities and skills are not focused and are incomplete.

second, because of his family situation, a corrupt father, a virtuous uncle framed for crimes he didn't commit, thaimon has become disillusioned with the city's institutions and doesn't have anything he can believe in.  he wants to do right, but doesn't know how to go about it.  this disillusionment has caused him to lack focus in his career, and so he's not sure of what direction he's headed.  i want him to be a character that will be shaped by events.  i don't know where i want him to go, that depends on the story.  he might even pick up another class. 

for example, perhaps the party meets an npc, a higher level warrior who becomes a leader of the group.  thaimon might naturally turn to this character for guidance, and ask to become his pupil and learn how to become a warrior from him.

or maybe some traumatic event will cause him to find religion, and he would devote himelf to become a cleric.

these might both be extreme examples, but i hope they illustrate my point.  it's more likely that thaimon would continue as a sorceror/rogue, with the type of adventure indicating the types of skills/spells/feats that he would acquire.  i think it will be quite interesting to play a character that is shaped by events rather than being focused on a narrow career path.  of course the rest of the party should realize that he will be less powerful than he might otherwise be, but he should also be quite adaptable to many different situations.

so to address some of your more specific points:

i came very close to going down the precise shot path.  again, if he were still an elite protector, that's the way i would go.  but i sort of like this more scattered approach.

you are definitely right that i did a poor job of picking out my skills, though maybe not for the reasons that you were indicating.  i ended up getting too focused on a few areas, so i have gone through and distributed my skill points around a little more haphazardly, to reflect the diversity of his training.  i did leave ride in however.  you know the geography better than i.  i'm thinking that with his uncle in hiding, that might be a reason why he would have learned to ride.  but if it's really not a skill you need in this geography, then i might dump it out. 

and i picked up some ranks in gather information, assuming that was my bonus cross class skill.

as for why sorceror first, that's more about my own personal ideas on the nature of sorceror.  i am a firm believer that if sorceror abilities naturally manifest themselves, it's not a class you should take later on.  i know others view the situation differently, but i feel like sorceror is something you just are, and that rogue is something that you learn to be.  so if i'm going to play a sorceror, that will always come first. 

again, thanks for the advice.  it helps to get feedback, and i think it's really forced me to do a better job of articulating the vision i have for my character.  and please let me know if you have any further suggestions.

le


----------



## lotuseater (May 27, 2005)

here's a separate post to discuss our party.  to tell the truth, i've never played with psions before, and my knowledge of them is quite low.  so perhaps we can just pass my ignorance onto my character.  he might know little of them as well.

it seems to make sense that the psions previously know each other, but that thaimon has not met them before.  perhaps circumstances can bring them together.  i would even be willing to let you guys get started on the adventure first if it makes sense for me to meet you along the way. as steve suggested, my character also has a lot of potential for intriguing political plot lines, so that could be an easy explanation for them coming together.  of course it all depends on what evilhalfling has planned, so maybe you can give us a little guidance here.

as for party roles, right now we are obviously quite psion/rogue heavy.  but i don't think that's a bad thing.  i think it's more likely that people with similar abilities and backgrounds would go out adventuring/campaigning together.  that being said, it would be really nice to have some kind of healer. especially with thaimon sitting on six hp.  maybe one of the latecomers might be willing to fill in that gap.

i think we have the makings of a pretty interesting group.  i'm looking forward to see what evilhalfling has in store for us. 

cheers,
lotuseater


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

Okay LE - that will work - you still need to adjust your elven weapon profiencies 
and your spot/listen should only be at +2 total.  Also in the final version If you could leave off all skills that only have ability modifiers, it would be much easier to read. 
Your character still looks unfocused, but more understanably so.  

Ill go open the Rogues gallery for characters - and link it to the first post of this thread.


----------



## Someone (May 27, 2005)

Notice that Ozan has just run out of a psionic organization, and he´s not likely to allow himself to be used by another group of manipulative powermongers. I could see, however, the other psions being part of the Cabal of pure thought, -or other branches of it, if this is the exception to the rule of psions not being too organized- if they also want to distance from it.


----------



## lotuseater (May 27, 2005)

yeah, i made the adjustments.  the spot/listen have +2 bonuses for my lizard familiar (a nice tropical touch i thought) and +2 racial bonus.

let me know if there's anything else.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

so Ozan and Sparrow were from the Cabal of pure thought and both are fleeing from it. 
Assuming that Ralan has some reason to have left his group as well and we have the core of the party.  Thaimon seems to be unconnected, but since he is also in hiding physical proximity is likely - thats four, if there are'nt any more takers we will still looking at a tuesday start.

oh the RG is up - along with some quotes from my Urban Planning Texbooks. 
Ohlmstead designed NYC city park and the Capitol Mall in DC.


----------



## Someone (May 27, 2005)

Evilhalfling, I think you should give a minute to think on how will you handle the Elans´ abilities (or for that matter, all immediate actions). They could be somewhat disruptive in a play by post. For example, if an Elan is hit, would you stop to ask if he uses his Resilience ability, and how many points does he spend? I think the solution would be making them swift -of free- actions instead of immediate, but that would make them slightly less powerful.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

Hmm I was making some bad assumptions. 
I guess Elans should state how much damage they will deflect if they are hit - perhaps just as standing rule for each character, that can be changed each turn./battle if necessary. 
for instance Alberon  has 11 hp, his rule of thumb is not to spend any on resilance, but if he is reduced to 5 or less than he will spend 1 psp each time he is hit.  
the party is attacks an ogre so on his first turn Alberon changes his rules to spend 2 pts if he is hit. (btw) elans can spend psp = 1/2 hd or manifester level, whichever is greater, minmum 1. 

Resistance can only be declared before hand, really since once the spell is cast its too late. 
perhaps something like - if an opponent begins casting, are you going to use resilence or not?
This will make resistance less useful Im afraid.  Any alternate suggestions?


----------



## lotuseater (May 28, 2005)

since it seems we might have lost a couple of players who expressed interest, perhaps you should change the heading of this thread back to "seeking players" rather than alternates.  i always find five is the ideal number, though i'm happy to go with four.


----------



## lotuseater (May 28, 2005)

oh yeah, i had one other question.  i'm working on my final character description, and wanted to know if i should use the physical characteristics(hair, eyes, etc) of gray elves, or if you had anything special in mind.

cheers,
le


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 28, 2005)

Nope grey elf descriptions are fine -


----------



## Temujin (May 28, 2005)

If there's any room I'd like to get in.  I have a rogue ready, but if there's another position that needs filling, I'd take that.


----------



## Rkhet (May 28, 2005)

Are there any openings left?  I might play a cleric.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 28, 2005)

We don't have a cleric - but a Bard or druid could substitute, the druid could tend the cities parks.  If more than one more person submits a character/concept I will make a decision Monday night. 

The city collects all types of clergy, feel free to make up your own god or religion. 
Dwarves are monothesitc with many heroic Demigods. 
The spoiler is just for compression, anyone can read it. 

A: Gods:
[SBLOCK]
1.	Tauresci : The six gods grow out of human attributes, On the whole they expect humans to do for themselves, or act as independant instruments for the will of the gods.  Churches or shrines are normally built to a single god. They are worshiped in the northern lands, where the empire of Tauresci is dominated by the clergy of Byhada. 


```
[U]God 	          Title 	         Domains 	      Align.        Weapon of Choice[/U] 
Byhada 	       The Lord 	   Glory, Law, War 	        LN      Long Sword
Diancacht     The Merciful 	  Healing, Good, Luck	      NG	Staff
Nemmath	     The Cunning 	Magic, Knowlede, Trickery     CN     Dagger, Bow
Koibihniu	The Builder 	  Artifice, Str, Protection   LN    Warhammer
NemAugh	     The Messenger     Travel, Kn, Luck               N 	Rapier 
Karwen 	       The Strong 	   War, Str, Destruction      NE 	Any Axe
```
2.Gods of the Spectrum : These Gods once ruled the people directly, latter 
ascending in a group to the afterlife.  They are always linked with dragons,
and all can take the appearance of men at will.  Dragons remain who watch 
over the kingdoms of men.  The dragon gods are fairly active, sending 
servants such as dragons or elementals as messengers and assistance. 
Each god is also associated with an element.  The gods do not have set 
alignments (except Kloa)  The gods of the Spectrum are worshiped on a 
nearby content - as dragons are only rumors and tales in Arovdel 

The gods of the spectrum never fight with weapons, although their followers are 
allowed simple weapons.  They also teach a spell that creates claws 
(Divine Claws) 
Level:  	Cleric 1 
Components: 	V, S , DF
Casting Time: 	1 action
Range: 	Personal
Duration: 	1o minute/level
Saving Throw: none
Spell Resistance:  No 
Your hands become claws granting natural attacks, but can be enchanted as natural or manafactured weapons. Two attacks @ 1d4 +1/per 2 levels, max 1d4+5 
The claws count as magical weapons for damage reduction. You can still hold and manipulate items as well as cast spells normally.  If you attack with a weapon and a claw, then the claw counts as a secondary natural weapon. 

```
[U]Name	Color  	          Domain                               Primary Sphere [/U]
Loa	Ruby 	         Fire, Sun, Trickery             Change  
Kloa 	Sapphire 	Air, Travel, Law                 Cilvilization
Nimi	Emerald 	Plant, Creation, Healing        Nature 
Lani	Amethyst       Earth, Death, Strength            Death 
Muna 	Pearl 	        Water, Healing, Protection       Life
```
Domains are in PHB or SRD under addtional domains
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 28, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to avoid this bit. I actually like the idea of your transformation having been somewhat earlier, allowing you to have memories of Sparrow both before and after. If a recent transform is part of your history, however, then we could go with the part of the same group thing. It should be noted that Sparrow is not overly fond of the Elan council, though: with her new world view she views them as elitist powermongers. She might have respect for individual members, but not for the council as a whole.




Hey Mavnn,

Given that we're the same level, Ralan's transformation couldn't have been too long before yours. I have no problem if Ralan's took place a few before, so he had a chance to meet the pre-elan Sparrow . I'll let you tell me what he saw, ok (i.e. please figure out some of your old personality)? 

My character would have been told that his old self wanted to further the power hungry goals of the Elans, but his new self did not see things this way. He essentially believes that humanity needs to find a path of its own, not ruled by outsiders.

Ralan would have woken as an Elan a few months ago This is just enough to have been trained in the rogue arts (although he had a natural affinity for them, since his former self was also a rogue) and to hone in his natural psionic abilities. I like the idea of a power hungry organisation that we are fleing from. I'll join in on that. 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 29, 2005)

Hey Guys,

How much wealth would a Rogue 1 / psion 1 start with (1st calss is rogue)?
I only use the SRD & can't seem to find the info?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2005)

SG- 200 gp (5d4x10) maxed


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

Concept: Miraln Eastheath, Human Cleric of Entrophy.  Miraln grew up as an apprentice in the Temple of Byhada, the descendant of a long line of clergymen.  It was apparent even as a child that something's not quite right with him, and he would spend his days muttering to himself and staring off into the distance.  

On his sixteenth birthday, Miraln, as is the custom, underwent the Ritual of Becoming, where the new generation of Byhadan clergymen received a blessing from their lord (the particularly talented becoming full clerics).  When the holy water touched his forehead, where normally a person receiving this blessing felt an immense sense of vigor and well-being, Miraln instead felt a searing pain.  When he came to, it was with the glint of madness in his eyes: by some chance or design, he had seen the final truth and of the multiverse, the death of gods and stars.

He left the temple soon after, disgusted at the inability of his fellow clergymen to share his vision.  At first he tried to proselyze, but to no avail: he soon realized that words are incapable of describing what he had experienced, what he now knows.

Then it occured to him that even this was pointless: "what does it matter, that a few thousand lives Knows, or do not?  The Truth is the Truth.  It was and shall always be.  All things are pointless to the void."

So, having lost all goals in life, these days Miraln wanders in the city, doing whatever suits his whims.  This sometimes lands him in danger, but his vision and his belief in the Truth seems to have granted him a measure of power.

When questioned about his faith, Miraln smiles condescendingly, and picks up a flower.  It turns into dust in his palm.  Then he turns away and will speak no more.


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

I'm thinking Madness and Luck for the domains.  What would make a good weapon of choice?


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2005)

Rkhet : thats bleak but very orginal - 
The only proplem I have is with party intergration. 
can you or anyone else suggest a prior relationship, or reason he would be working with a group of idealistic rebels?  I see the sickle as a weapon of choice - he doesnt seem like a melee cleric anyway.


Everyone else 
If he picked the psions as his cause de jour would they accept his help?


----------



## lotuseater (May 29, 2005)

when i first read his description, it reminded me of thaimon, who has also been wondering around the city, although for different reasons. (see above, as i just added my new and more properly written character description)  perhaps we could have become acquantainces, although likely not friends.  it might be a way to get things started.

but my other thought about his character, is although it is interesting,  it seems that he would have no reason for adventuring.  if he has transcended the world around us, why would he allow himself to get embroiled in the adventure that is about to take place.  that seems a question that needs answering, and hopefully will help determine how our characters come together.  it's definitely a cool idea and should make for interesting party dynamics.

cheers,
lotuseater


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 29, 2005)

Is there still space within this game? I have counted approx 5 players, disregarding those who expressed interest but did not continue to respond. 

I would like to play a cleric/monk (my username usually is entropy but that concept is already taken *shakes fist at rkhet* ). He would be domains Knowledge, Law.

The monks of the order of the Pure Mind spend many hours in silent contemplation of the accumulated knowledge of civilisation. To learn, to improve your depth of mind, is the purpose of life. By reading what others have written, you not only learn what they know, but you know *them*. And with the aquisition of knowledge, and by observing it's effect upon yourself, one can learn to know *you* perfectly.
But knowledge comes under attack. The ignorant refuse to learn, and simply move through the world horizontally, rather than striving upward to the Perfection of mind that should be the focus of all. The monks considered this quandry long, consulting their library of knowledge, but eventually the solution emerged from a most unexpected direction: a priest. He was a devotee of the god Iatoth, god of learning. The monks observed how he moved among the populance, spreading the written word and teaching the commoners how enriched their lives can be with knowledge. The monks were amazed, for they had always sought the solution by hunting for the perfect knowledge, the one piece of learning that none would be able to resist. But this cleric spread knowledge simply by charisma, simply by speaking. 

The monks sent a missive to the (small, and recently founded) church of Iatoth, seeking to learn the knowledge behind their ability to spread knowledge. While communication was slow at first, in time the priests consented to take on and tutor one of the monks, so that he may spread his findings to the others in the monastry. 

As part of his training, the local ArchPriest of Iatoth has decreed that the novice who is a monk must go out into the world, and learn not only to spread wisdom, but to see how society works and how it can be used to spread learning.


I envisage this character as having stumbled across the group, and being filled with interest at them, deciding to help them while he continues his learning.


----------



## lotuseater (May 29, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong, but don't monks lose their abilities if they multiclass, the only exception being certain prestige classes?


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Rkhet : thats bleak but very orginal -
> The only proplem I have is with party intergration.
> can you or anyone else suggest a prior relationship, or reason he would be working with a group of idealistic rebels? I see the sickle as a weapon of choice - he doesnt seem like a melee cleric anyway.
> 
> ...




Can you give us some broad hints as to the kind of quests we'd be expecting?  I'll come up with something.

Miraln hasn't really 'transcended', as such.  He knows some things that most do not, but he still needs to eat, sleep, et cetra.  I would imagine that he would dabble in adventuring, if for no other reason than for fun and profit.  It would be rather difficult to convince him that a cause is worth his undying loyalty, but on the other hand, he doesn't think it all that important to stay alive, either.

If I build this as a spell-casting cleric, then we're gonna be lacking a meatshield type.


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 29, 2005)

This is one problem with trying to play DnD, which I've played about 10 sessons of total. 

It says they lose all abilities if they are non-lawful, and that if they multiclass (ie to cleric in this case) they cannot ever raise their monk level.  I'd have to ask for that to be HRed out or just resign to playing a cleric with crappy AC.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2005)

Rkhet - Sparrow is a melee fighter, but there is no harm in having two - 
since you were trained orginally as a priest of Byhada - a longsword is an option, if you are willing to spend the feat.

Entsuropi - It will take a feat - Astetic Priest, wich will allow you to stack priest and monk levels for purposes of unarmed damage, bonus monk AC, and turning ability.  And allow multclassing freely between the two.  Remember the secret to monks is high str. 

Adventures will be written mostly around the party - 
In a mostly city based game 

Im closeing the recruitment tag.


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 29, 2005)

I take it I made it in? 

I have no sight of that in my PHB, I assume it is from Complete Divine or somesuch?

Just thought I should mention that for 3.5 I only have the PHB. I have OA, PHB, MM, DMG for 3.0 though. I'll need a bit of help with the point buy since you say it comes from the DMG...


----------



## Someone (May 29, 2005)

Point buy is as follows:

8 (or less)...0 points
9...............1
10.............2
11.............3
12.............4
13.............5
14.............6
15.............8
16.............10
17.............13
18.............16

Add the racial modifiers after spending the points

Edit: It´s also in the 3.0 dmg, though.


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

Name: Miraln Easthearth
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Class: Cleric 2

Ability:
STR 14
DEX 11
CON 14
INT 10
WIS 16
CHA 14

HD: 2d8+4 (18)
AC: 16 (Base 10, Armor 4, Shield 2)
Init: +4 (Base 0, Improved Initiative +4)

Saves:
Fort +5 (+3 Class, +2 Con)
Ref +0
Will +5 (+3 Class, +3 Wis, -1 Madness Domain)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +3
SR: -

Skills:
Concentration: 5 +2 Con
Diplomacy: 5 +2 Cha
Knowledge(Religion): 5

Languages:
Common

Feats:
Power Attack
Improved Initiative

Domains:
Madness The character gains an Insanity score equal to half his or her class level. For spellcasting (determining bonus spells and DCs), the character uses his or her Wisdom score plus his or her Insanity score in place of Wisdom alone. For all other purposes, such as skills and saves, use Wisdom minus Insanity in place of Wisdom. Once per day, the character can see and act with the clarity of true madness. Use the character's Insanity score as a positive rather than a negative modifier on a single roll involving Wisdom. Choose to use this power before the roll is made.

Luck You gain the power of good fortune, which is usable once per day. This extraordinary ability allows you to reroll one roll that you have just made before the DM declares whether the roll results in success or failure. You must take the result of the reroll, even if it's worse than the original roll.


Spells/day:
4/3+1

Spells Memorized:
lvl 0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
lvl 1: Summon Monster 1 x 2, Command, Confusion, Lesser (domain)

Misc:
+2 to Turn Undead checks (syn).

Possessions:
Mace, heavy
Dagger
Shield, large, steel
Crossbow, light
Bolts (50)
Scale mail
Backpack
Pouch, belt
Holy symbol, wooden x2
Spell components pouch
Trail rations (2 days)
65 gp


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2005)

http://www.d20srd.org/
My favoriate online resource - It should have most of the 3.5 material you need- 

The priest feat is based on others found in Complete Adventure (asthetic kinght etc) 

Im still not sure - I said monday was when I would decide, but go ahead an write him up.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Everyone else
> If he picked the psions as his cause de jour would they accept his help?




Hmm...I think that at the beginning, the psions will gladly take anybody's help. However, what would make him stick with us when the going gets tough? 

An easy fix would be to have had another (minor) vision, that included us. 

Alternatively, Rkhet cold have been attracted to the Cabal of Pure Thought because of it's distinct view of the world. He could have wanted to learn more, and as he got deeper inside the organisation, he didn't like what he was being exposed too. That's where he could have met our little group of dissident psions. 

This is just an idea.
CHeers,

SG


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 29, 2005)

I will have a character made in a few hours, just got some studying to do first 

*scurries back to books*


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 29, 2005)

Uhm, I cannot find the feat you mentioned on that site. It's not under feats, divine... am I missing something? :/ I've constructed the character setup irregardless, with a feat slot left open for that feat. It should be fully correct disregarding the effects of that feat - Wisdom primary, strength and dexterity secondary. Intelligence also secondary thanks to character concept. Skills are wierdly placed, but again it’s for the concept. I'll write the character out with explanations of all spells etc on character sheets for my own use if I get in  The description from before remains the same but changes in the 3rd paragraph. No armour or weapons. As this is a city game, he carries no wilderness related gear for the moment, and will purchase food as he needs to eat.


    Name: Tote.

 The monks of the order of the Pure Mind spend many hours in silent contemplation of the accumulated knowledge of civilisation. To learn, to improve your depth of mind, is the purpose of life. By reading what others have written, you not only learn what they know, but you know *them*. And with the aquisition of knowledge, and by observing it's effect upon yourself, one can learn to know *you* perfectly.
But knowledge comes under attack. The ignorant refuse to learn, and simply move through the world horizontally, rather than striving upward to the Perfection of mind that should be the focus of all. The monks considered this quandry long, consulting their library of knowledge, but eventually the solution emerged from a most unexpected direction: a priest. He was a devotee of the god Iatoth, god of learning. The monks observed how he moved among the populance, spreading the written word and teaching the commoners how enriched their lives can be with knowledge. The monks were amazed, for they had always sought the solution by hunting for the perfect knowledge, the one piece of learning that none would be able to resist. But this cleric spread knowledge simply by charisma, simply by speaking. 

The monks sent a missive to the (small, and recently founded) church of Iatoth within Avordel, seeking to learn the knowledge behind their ability to spread knowledge. While communication was slow at first, in time the priests consented to take on and tutor one of the monks, so that he may spread his findings to the others in the monastry. 

As part of his training, the local ArchPriest of Iatoth has decreed that the novice who is a monk must go out into the world, and learn not only to spread wisdom, but to see how society works and how it can be used to spread learning. Toth, as this novice is called, travels to and from the various districts of the city, speaking publically to the populance and observing how they live and work. He currently is trying to gain access to the halls of the academy, in order to have a look at the knowledge within, and sleeps in the hall of novices within the temple of Iatoth. He regards it as overly comfortable. The novices do not agree with him.

 His parents left him at the gates of the monastry, which is also situated within Avordel, when he was a baby and as such he does not know them. Tote knows very few people outside the monastry and temple, with his only ‘outside’ friend so far being Rik, an Astral Elf street vendor who sells books and parchment. Within the monastry, he spent many an hour in close conversation with Isbel (female human) and Arch (male human), fellow monks. They were also possible candidates for the ‘exchange’ program with the church of Iatoth.

 His faith in Iatoth is a new thing, and it is somewhat fragile. He seeks to explore and experiment to see whether Iatoth is truly extant, or whether he is merely an aspect of Tote’s own Ki energy. But these concerns are fairly well hidden, deep within his mind.

 His long term goal is to make education and literacy something the entire populance partakes in – compulsory schooling is a theory he is considering more and more.

 Physical Description: Tote is 6’4”, and well muscled. He looks lean and fit, as though all the excess material was removed, but despite his physical frame and height he carries himself quietly, but eagerly. Tote’s long limbs never seem to be placed without care or consideration. His skin is somewhat pale from endless hours in the library, and his eyes stray instantly to any book he spots. With his shaved head, and his habit of rapidly cycling his gaze to watch the surroundings, he looks rather like a bird of prey at work. Tote’s height and size tend to dominate a scene, creating an impression he rarely seeks to live up to, unless he is lecturing on the power of learning. His most noticable feature is his voracious appetite for knowledge, and his desire to see others learn. He carries a sack of items slung over his back, which he looks after with some care. The more fragile items within are wrapped in lengths of cloth. His clothes are carefully mended but utiliarian robes.



   Age: 21.
Race: Human.
Alignment: LN.
Classes: Monk 1, Cleric 1. Monk first class.

    Strength 15 (8)
Dexterity 13 (5)
Constitution 10 (2)
Wisdom 16 (10)
Intelligence 13 (5)
Charisma 11 (3)

    Hitpoints: 14
BAB: 0 (Flurry: -2/-2)
Saves:  Fort 4
          Ref 2
          Will 4
Normal AC: 11
Unarmoured AC: 14
Normal move: 30ft
Unarmoured move: 30ft
Unarmed Damage: 1D6

   Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (free with monk)
Improved Grapple (monk first level)
Dodge (human)
Astetic Priest (first level) - allows the character to stack priest and monk levels for purposes of unarmed damage, bonus monk AC, and turning ability. Stats are changed to reflect this.

   Class Abilities:
Turn undead.
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike

   Skills:
28, highest rank is 5/2.5.
Balance 1
Climb 1
Concentration 3
Craft 
Diplomacy 2
Escape Artist 1
Heal
Hide 2
Jump 1
Knowledge: Arcana 2
Knowledge: Geography 2
Knowledge: Local 2
Knowledge: Religion 2
Listen 2
Move Silently 2
Perform
Profession
Sense Motive 1
Spellcraft 1
Spot 2
Swim
Tumble 1

   Magic:
Spells per day: 
0: 3
1: 2 (+1 domain)
Cannot cast chaotic spells.
Domain powers:
Law: Law spells cast at +1 caster level.
Knowledge: Diviniation spells cast at +1 caster level, gain all knowledge skills as cleric class skills.
Spells available due to domains:
Level 1
Detect Secret Doors: Reveals hidden doors within 60 feet. (Divination)
Protection from chaos: +2 to AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders. (Law)

    Equipment:
7 gold, 3sp.
Monks outfit.
Rope, hempen, 50ft.
Sack.
Sewing needle.
3 yards of canvas.
1lb of soap.
Clay mug.
5 sheets of parchment.
Vial of ink and inkpen.
Holy symbol, wooden.


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 29, 2005)

By the way, Rkhet, are you a planescape fan? That concept seems to have 'doomguard' and 'bleak cabal' written all over it in rusty green letters


----------



## Rkhet (May 30, 2005)

Actually, I haven't had much experience with Planescape other than Planescape:Torment. It's more de Beauvoir and buddhism.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Sorry for not getting back to you Evilhalfling, been flat out with a number of other things and this slipped down the priority list. Looking forward to watching how the game progresses. Might slip in an alt in sometime now that RL has slowed a little.

Good luck all

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 30, 2005)

Entsuropi what reasons would you have for taking up with the Psionic rebels? 
you fit easiy into the first adventure, but you would need a reason to continue with them. 
The feat is made up - based on other monk multiclass feats from Complete Adventurer. 


S'okay Daz another alternate would be helpful.


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 30, 2005)

Hrm. I've never played with Psionics before, so we could say that neither has my character. And if he has never dealt with them before, it's something new to learn. 

Also, it is easier to gain access to those in power when you have power yourself. He could wait 50 years until he is head of the monastry or whatever, but if he thinks that by helping this group of Psions he could gain renown which can be turned into leverage, he will. Renown is useless. But the power it grants him, to get at those in power and maybe get them to listen to him, could be very useful indeed. Having the king and councils make education compulsary would go a LONG way towards increasing the learning of the people.


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 30, 2005)

I've added the feat to the class. Just unarmoured AC, Unarmed damage and turning? Gotcha.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 30, 2005)

Okay It was a hard decision but I went with Entsuropi's Tote 
Partially based on the more in-depth background. 
The Rogues gallery thread is linked to the first page of OOC and on Tuesday we will start.

The full rouster is 
Ozan - human telepath - Someone 
Sparrow - Elan Psiwarrior - Mavnn 
Thaimon - Elven Rogue/Sorcerer - Lotus eater 
Ralan - Elan Telpath/Rogue - Steve Gorak 
Tote - Human Monk/Cleric - Entsuropi 

Alternates 
Miraln Easthearth - human priest of entropy - Rkhet 
 - d20Dazz


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 31, 2005)

Alright, posted to the RG.


----------



## lotuseater (May 31, 2005)

i know we have a lot of rogues, but isn't tote a monk-cleric?


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 31, 2005)

Entsuropi said:
			
		

> Alright, posted to the RG.




Same here, Ralan is up and ready to go (I just need to put in the armor check penalty for the appropriate skills).
Looking forward to start.   
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 31, 2005)

Entsuropi said:
			
		

> Alright, posted to the RG.




Why do you have 1 pt in a bunch of skills you can use untrained? (escape artist, jump, sense motive etc. 

Wouldn't a few more pts in knowledges be more in character? 

For Everyone: 
Please list the totals of all skills that you have ranks or non-abilitiy modifiers in. 
and leave the others off - During the game I will probably refrence the Rogues gallery for your skill totals.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

G'day Evilhalfling,

I won't be able to get an alt out for a little while but I will keep an eye on the thread and post one at a later date. I need to sort out exactly where I'm at with PbP's first.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Mavnn (May 31, 2005)

OK, I'm back, but feeling a bit grotty: I don't know if I'll be able to finish off Sparrow's background today, but I'll see if I get the chance at lunch.

Mainly just to say 'still here, still interested...'


----------



## Charles Rampant (May 31, 2005)

Evilhalfing: Why not? He would have those skills from monk training. It doesn't make a huge amount of difference either way, and flexibility is something I value within a PC. 

And sense motive is something he would have begun to pick up from talking to commoners.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 31, 2005)

Excellent, I should be posting the IC thread today.  Hopefully Lotuseater will check in and/or 
post Thaimon to the Rogues gallery. 

I couple of things I wanted to slip in from the PbP advice thread in general discussion. 
1. don't wait for your iniative to post, ill put everything in order in a round summary 
2. dont be afraid to add in dialog from NPCs -esp if their response would be obvious. 
or your looking to build an RP relationship with that NPC. 
3. let me know if you have questions or problems with the game. 
4. when in doubt, post.


----------



## lotuseater (May 31, 2005)

i'm here.  i actually forgot about the rogue's gallery because i thought i had already posted it.

but just a little warning.  i finished a big project at work two weeks ago.  allowing me to join a couple games.  but two days ago they came back to me with a whole bunch of reedits that needed done.  so it's been a dicey couple days.  i will have that part finished by tomorrow, but i have a feeling it might happen again.  anyway, the whole thing will be completely done in a week and a half, and it will be clear sailing for me for the next six months.

so i will still be able to post this week, but i might have a slightly slow reaction time. just wanted to let you know, so you don't think i'm a slacker.  i really thought i had it all squared away, but perhaps i was being a bit naive.

looking forward for things to get started.

lotuseater


----------



## lotuseater (May 31, 2005)

okay,

character posted.  it seems i'm the odd one out.  i've purposely not looked at everyone else's background too closely, since my character has apparently never met them.  

let me know if i need to do anything else.  otherwise, i'm ready to go.  

cheers,
le


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 31, 2005)

*The Begining*

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=134207


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=134207




Hey Evilhalfling,

Just FYI, I did a final tweak on my character. I added the armor check penalties and changed him to an egotist (but kept the same powers) and also tweaked the skills. You'll notice that I removed 1 rank in bluff, sense motive & diplomacy and added 3 to concentration. It's an oversight on my part: a psion without ranks in concentration makes little sense, as specially since he needs to do a concentration check to gain a psionic focus to use up the walls. I also lost a bunch of synergy bonuses, but I'll go for them when I get a level.

I'll be posting in the IC soon.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 1, 2005)

I was assuming The three psions had already left the cabal of pure thought, and were hiding either in the jungle quarter or the Docks Quarter they may have seen the elf around and recognize him as familiar, but had'nt met him.  The priest is a complete unknown.  You will have to meet him IC. 

This implies that you have found somewhere to hole up, and you should give some thought to where.  The same goes for the monestary/temple and Uncles - If you don't have the time I can get to it eventually, but you guys get the first crack at it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 2, 2005)

Mavnn you still need to post Sparrow to the rogues gallery. 

_The groups survial instincts should be kicking in any time now.... _


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry, it's been a mad week. I'll see what I can do at lunch.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 3, 2005)

someone,

thaimon tied his rope down into the sewer rather than rashly jump down.


----------



## Someone (Jun 3, 2005)

I see. I´ll edit the post, then.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm afraid I think I'm going to have to drop out of this one, EvilHalfling, which is a pity as it's looking good. Work has stepped up a notch unexpectedly, and I'm also looking at a potential job move and maybe evening classes. Taking on one more PbP appears to have been one to many.

Sorry to everyone for messing you around: feel free to use Sparrow as an npc or get rid of her as desired.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 6, 2005)

Im sorry you have to drop out Mavnn - 
good luck with the jobs! 

So we have a vacancy - It looks like Sparrow will be lost in the crowd in the burning building her fate uncertain. 

d20Dazz and Rkhet have first dibs - as alternates. 
But if anyone else wants to pitch a concept - we now lack a front line.  A Dwarf and an older cleric (rkhet??) are already with the party along with some undescribed humans.  The refugees from the Psionic Cabal of Pure Thought could have another member who wasn't at or was late to the meeting hall.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeking a fifth 
Urban adventure awaits 
One to hold the line.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 7, 2005)

mmkay.  I've already got the cleric ready last time (though I do want to twink it slightly...).  Shall I start the RG and IC stuff?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Rkhet - good to have you.  
what changes ?  
You are coming in as the cleric in the sewer.  Are you okay with being older?  No stat changes necessary.  If not it was just a trick of the light - you will have to be without shield for the moment but I will upgrade your scale mail to chain shirt (no added cost).  The fall damage was 6 nonleathal + 6 leathal - one CLW healed it all.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 7, 2005)

Nothing major. Just wanted to switch out a point of Strength and a point of Dex for +2 Int. I'll spend the extra skill points on spellcraft... I just realized I didn't have it.

The rest is fine.

edit: bonus language Elven.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Nothing major. Just wanted to switch out a point of Strength and a point of Dex for +2 Int. I'll spend the extra skill points on spellcraft... I just realized I didn't have it.
> 
> The rest is fine.
> 
> edit: bonus language Elven.




Why? that extra pt of strength will help a lot, this may be a bad score to drop for more INT. 
*glances at mature adult ability modifications* Nah.  How old are you anyway? 

If thats what you want go ahead - post to RG.  
A problem is that you are more likely to sympathise with the Arsonist than the Speaker - any more ideas on why you would side with the party?  logic requires a stronger hook than temporary companions - I still dont have a feel for what motivates you. 

If you are an anarchist - then perhaps you have learned that a secret cabal of psions is controlling the city. They had shown interest in this lecture, you were either there gathering info/investigating them.  Bringing down this group to allow for a freer system might be right up your alley.

In this case extra skill points might be better spent in gather info (as class skill) or psicraft (cross class)


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh yeah... forgot the age thing.  Let me move things all around a little:

Name: Miraln Easthearth
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Class: Cleric 2
Age: 44(middle-age)

Ability:
STR 15	(14, +2)
DEX 11	(10, +0)
CON 14	(13, +1)
INT 11	(12, +1)
WIS 15	(16, +3)
CHA 13	(14, +2)


HD: 2d8+2 (16)
AC: 14 (Base 10, Armor 4)
Init: +4 (Base 0, Improved Initiative +4)

Saves:
Fort +4 (+3 Class, +1 Con)
Ref +0
Will +5 (+3 Class, +3 Wis, -1 Madness Domain)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +3
SR: -

Skills:
Concentration: 5 +1 Con
Diplomacy: 5 +2 Cha
Knowledge(Religion): 5 +1 Int
Knowledge(Arcana): 1+1 Int
Knowledge(the Planes):1 +1 Int
Use Magical Device: 1/2 + 2 Cha
Spellcraft: 2 +1 Int
Psicraft: 1/2 +1 Int

Languages:
Common
Elven

Feats:
Power Attack
Improved Initiative

Domains:
Madness The character gains an Insanity score equal to half his or her class level. For spellcasting (determining bonus spells and DCs), the character uses his or her Wisdom score plus his or her Insanity score in place of Wisdom alone. For all other purposes, such as skills and saves, use Wisdom minus Insanity in place of Wisdom. Once per day, the character can see and act with the clarity of true madness. Use the character's Insanity score as a positive rather than a negative modifier on a single roll involving Wisdom. Choose to use this power before the roll is made.

Luck You gain the power of good fortune, which is usable once per day. This extraordinary ability allows you to reroll one roll that you have just made before the DM declares whether the roll results in success or failure. You must take the result of the reroll, even if it's worse than the original roll.


Spells/day:
4/3+1

Spells Memorized:
lvl 0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
lvl 1: Summon Monster 1 x 2, Command, Confusion, Lesser (domain)

Misc:
+2 to Turn Undead checks (syn).

Possessions:
Mace, heavy
Dagger
Crossbow, light
Bolts (50)
Chain Shirt
Backpack
Pouch, belt
Holy symbol, wooden x2
Spell components pouch
Trail rations (2 days)
65 gp

I don't see Miraln sympathising with either side, really: if there is a cabal of psions trying to control the city, Miraln will probably do nothing about it, so long as it doesn't affect him personally.  Miraln isn't really an anarchist - he has no problems with whoever rules the city, long as they don't do anything to him personally.  To him it is a pointless and slightly sad affair at any rate, trying to assert some sort of order, trying to be important, to *matter* in the face of the infinite void.  Of course, if the cabal makes the city unlivable (eg. if they raise taxes to 100%, or if they want to turn everybody into elan by force, or something drastic like that), he would probably want to do something about it.

Reasons for sticking with the party... how about this: Miraln owes Ralan (human) his life.  As a condition to saving him, Ralan made Miraln swear to serve him for one year and a day.  Miraln had no intention of keeping this promise (being CN and all), and he held no high opinion of Ralan as a person, but now it amuses him that Ralan is tearing down all the things he tried to build in the past.  So he chose to keep his word.

Hmm... too Planescape: Torment?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure that this would work - it gives Ralan little incentive to include you, and a makes you a sucipious tie to his past and a possible threat from the start.  It just seems that after spending a little bit of time with you that neither the old or new Ralan would believe that you would keep a vow like that.
I have to ask is there another char concept you would be willing to try?  
assuming the answer is no - 


We can try Miraln out for the opening episode and hope that he clicks well enough with the  others that he stays involved.  It was a random meeting, and you decide to take up with the elf who saved you from fire & drownding and is about to go rushing of alone.  
This may be caprice or Miraln may have more compassion and empathy than he believes. 

go ahead and post IC with this last story in mind.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 8, 2005)

ah, thing is, while what I wrote above is what is going through Miraln's head, he won't be advertising it all around the place. He won't even mention it to Ralan at all - he would just find some excuse to stick around.

My take is that the old Ralan didn't know Miraln well either - and did not care to. He was presumably much more powerful and Lawful Evil when he was human, and only saved him on a whim, and similiarly only pressed for his word as a matter of LE principle. Or perhaps being a man of his word himself, it didn't even occur to him that Miraln would not be.

And it's not like Miraln has Chaotic Neutral painted on his face in big bright letters... he does have a high enough charisma to be likeable and since he knows Ralan is different now (he knows Ralan went through the ritual) he'll keep his mouth shut. So can I have that as the his 'true' reason?

If the others ask him, Miraln will say he's going along with their plans because it is the right thing to do. Also because they saved him from the fire. Inside he'll be rolling his eyes and stuff.

Ralan's in a precarious enough position that he wouldn't refuse help, even if he gets suspicious.  And so long as he doesn't know, he would have no reason to, barring the hunch he'd get from a good Sense Motive check.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 8, 2005)

allright Rkhet go ahead, 
I wasn't sure how much you were going to play up the bleakness of his soul. A good public face will help.  A kindly old gentleman with an inner void? 
That I can wrap my head around.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 9, 2005)

just a head's up.  i'm going to be away from thursday morning till monday morning est, so i won't be able to post the next few days.  if i'm holding things up, feel free to npc me.  it shouldn't be that difficult to figure out what i'm up to.  i'm trying to get information about the figure fleeing the scene, but would like to avoid a fight unless it's necessary.

cheers,
lotuseater


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 14, 2005)

okay folks.  i'm back and ready to start posting again.  sorry for the absence.  

i will post today, but i'm a little unclear of what's happening at the moment, since each character is everywhere.  is thaimon the mysterious figure down the hall that other people are referring too, and have i waved the others over?

if my next post doesn't jive with what came before, let me know.  i will edit it.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a little confused too... any chance of a map?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 14, 2005)

I didn't see this before posting to IC - 


LE - yes you nodded, I was trying to move the group in a more cohesive direction.  
for a map - 
this was before you moved - 


```
|========RrO=====bH       Ralan, rope, Ozon,bystander ladder, 
  |=E======TM========b    Elf (Thaimon),  Tote, Mirlan, bystander
XXXX|
XXXX|     
XXXX|
XXXX|
 d         door
```

and after 

```
|=====RO===r=======H       Ralan, rope, Ozon, ladder, 
  |==E==TM=============    Elf (Thaimon),  Tote, Miliran
XXXX|
XXXX|     
XXXX|
XXXX|
 d         door
```

If there are any changes let me know before I post it to the IC thread


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 14, 2005)

lol. so the game so far consisted of us jumping at each others' shadows...

let's go and see what's behind that locked door, peeps.  that seems to be where the plot stuff is supposed to happen.


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 16, 2005)

Trogdor shall burninate damp underground door! 

The character interraction is pretty good so far, fairly realistic and we've certainly got a short-term reason to stick together. But we havn't instantly become busumbuddies, either.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats okay there is a second hook waiting behind the first.  
I should post again before 6 GST, as the last post wass just sceanery, not actions.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 24, 2005)

steve Gorak said:
			
		

> [OCC: Someone, you're right for the +0/+0 attack, I was under the impression that when the 2nd weapon is light, the penalty was 0. I have corrected this and edited my post.
> 
> However, with a 2 handed weapon, damage is x1.5, thus 1d6+3/1d6+3.






 Someone is right on both counts from SRD:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> .... ,quarterstaffs, and two-bladed swords are double weapons. A character can fight with both ends of a double weapon as if fighting with two weapons, but he or she incurs all the normal attack penalties associated with two-weapon combat, just as though the character were wielding a one-handed weapon and a light weapon.




so it is +0/+0 and 1d6+2/1d6+1 with SA damage on both attacks 

I think Ozan and Milrain are talking about differernt doors.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 28, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Someone is right on both counts from SRD:
> so it is +0/+0 and 1d6+2/1d6+1 with SA damage on both attacks
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

what is a pseudo pod?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 28, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> what is a pseudo pod?




well it should be one word - but it is a temporary projection used by amobeas and the like for both moving and eating - its like a thick undifferenerated tentecal. 

sg- okay but Ralan has staff in hand at the moment, feel free to drop it and draw other weapons.  the real/only benfit to double weapons is that it only requires a single Weapon focus or specialization.  also that disarming or sundering it is more difficult.


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> So what's the advantage of a double weapon? aren't you better off just fighting with two weapons? You usually have access to more damage or increased criticals with individual weapons, and don't have to waste a feat for the exotic double weapons...
> 
> I don't get it.




Many. 

1-If you make a single attack, you use the more advantageous strenght modifier, since you can use it as a two handed weapon.
2-Feats like Weapon focus, weapon specialization, improved critical, etc, apply to both ends; in your case, you would have to get waepon focus with short sword and rapier to have a +1 to hit with all attacks, but you´d need just weapon focus: quarterstaff to get the same benefit with the double weapon. 
3-As they are two handed weapons, they are better at disarming and sunder.
4-With the exotic double weapons you get better damage than fighting with two weapons.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 20, 2005)

Just to make it official. 
Im not running the game anymore, I just don't have enough time/enthusaism to run this one. 
the plot wasn't ever very well developed, but I can let you know where it was going if anyone is intrested.


----------

